# Which Star Trek Captain is Best and Why?



## bluerayarchangel (Mar 20, 2009)

*Which Star Trek Captain is best and why?   Captain Kirk, or Captain Picard,*

*I prefer Captain Picard, because he  wasn't trying to sleep with every woman thoughout the know universe unlike Captain Kirk. *


----------



## Interference (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry, hon.  Asked and answered 

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/798-best-star-trek-captain.html


----------



## bluerayarchangel (Mar 20, 2009)

Interference said:


> Sorry, hon. Asked and answered
> 
> http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/798-best-star-trek-captain.html


 
_*Oh, thank you. Never saw that!!!*_


----------



## ratsy (Mar 23, 2009)

bluerayarchangel said:


> *Which Star Trek Captain is best and why? Captain Kirk, or Captain Picard,*
> 
> *I prefer Captain Picard, because he wasn't trying to sleep with every woman thoughout the know universe unlike Captain Kirk. *


 
And that's the same reason I think he is the best Captain...nothing like a green woman.  lol

In all truth I think that Picard is the best possible Star Trek Captain as well as a great all time SF character.


----------



## The Ace (Mar 23, 2009)

Picard would've strangled Quark within days, and probably put Kira over his knee.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Mar 24, 2009)

The Ace said:


> Picard would've strangled Quark within days, and probably put Kira over his knee.


 
Hmmm, in the _mirror _universe Kira would have probably *put herself* over his knee.

Now that would have been an episode worth buying a cable subscription for LOL


----------

